# Army Fitness Booklet and the JTF 2 fitness Booklet



## AFireinside13 (23 Feb 2006)

Last night my reserve unit had the recruiters from JTF2 come in and do their thing. The person in charge of PSP had mentioned that there was an Army Fitness booklet and JTF 2 fitness booklet you can buy. I actual think the titles were " Army Fitness Booklet" and "JTF2 Fitness Booklet". Unfortunately before we had the chance to ask questions my brief was ushered out for the Co's parade because we were running late. 

Does anyone know where I could Obtain these books? I live in the Toronto Area. I know the presenters told us the JTF2 book was hard to obtain for reservists but they would try to get some copies to our unit, but didn't say much about army book. I'd really like to get these books so if anyone could tell me where I can get them, and how much they cost i would be very happy.

Thanks.


----------



## AFireinside13 (23 Feb 2006)

Actually, I also wanted to know if anyone has had success with any of these books? How did you find either book?


----------



## Freight_Train (25 Feb 2006)

Army Fitness Manual - http://www.army.dnd.ca/AEL/PUBS/300-008/B-GL-382/003/PT-001/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf

(Before starting the JTF2 program you must have reached Level 4 of the Army Fitness Manual Standard, after that come Levels 5-7 of JTF2, and the JTF2 Standard is Level 6, and Level 7 is JTF2 advanced)
=================================================

Aerobic:
2400m Run Std (min:s) L5=8:30-8:16 L6=8:15-8:00 L7=<8:00

8km Run Std (min:s) L5=37:30-35:01 L6=35:00-34:01 L7=<34:00

600M Swim Std L5=11:45-11:01 L6=11:00-10:15 L7=<10:15
=============================================

Strength:
Upper Body
Bench Press Std
75kg L5=13-14reps L6=15-16reps L7=17+Reps
65kg L5=24-25reps L6=26-27reps L7=28+reps
55kg L5=33-34reps L6=35-36reps L7=37+reps
45kg L5=39-40reps L6=41-43reps L7=44+reps

Push-ups Std L5=50-52reps L6=53-54reps L7=55+reps

Chin-ups Std L5=12-14reps L6=15-17reps L7=18+reps

Pull-Ups Std L5= 9-11reps L6=12-13reps L7=14+reps
==================================================

Lower Body
Squat Std
90kg L5= 9-11reps L6=12-14reps L7=15+reps
80kg L5=15-18reps L6=19-21reps L7=22+reps
70kg L5=18-21reps L6=22-25reps L7=26+reps
60kg L5=21-24reps L6=25-28reps L7=29+reps
===============================================

Abdominal Core
Curl-ups Std L5=100-124reps L6=125-149reps L7=150+reps
===============================================

Power & Speed
Long Jump Std L5=290-294cm L6=295-299cm L7=300+cm
2 Jump Std L5=525-532cm L6=533-539cm L7=540+cm
Vertical Jump L5=55-59cm L6=60-64cm L7=65+cm
40m Sprint L5=5.10-5.06s L6=5.05-5.01s L7=<5.00s
20m Sprint L5=3.00-2.81s L6=2.80-2.71s L7=<2.70s
=================================================

Anaerobic Capacity
400m Run Std L5=1:15-1:11s L6=1:10-1:06s L7=<1:05s
800M Run Std L5=2:45-2:31s L6=2:30-2:21s L7=<2:20s
=================================================


----------



## little jim (25 Feb 2006)

Keep in mind that the JTF fitness book is designed to take you from where the AFM ends and prepare you to do selection.

It is not a fitness program per say.

Try CrossFit instead.


----------



## Freight_Train (25 Feb 2006)

Crossfit is a great program, can't wait for the next Murph!
More info here on trade specific standards for those that are interested - http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/fitness/tasks_e.asp


----------



## buzgo (26 Feb 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> I second, CrossFit is a great program, highly recommended for all Combat Arms personnel.
> 
> In fact, I read the CrossFit Journal article comparing the Army Fitness Training and the CrossFit training (tested at Gagetown Jan-Mar 2005 during infantry officer training Ph. IV), it concludes that the CrossFit training is superior in most areas.



Can you post that article? I'm suspicious when the people who have the most to gain (Crossfit) are the ones trumpeting their superiority... I heard that the stats for the comparison were skewed. Do they describe the test in the article?

I think that SOME of Crossfit is awesome, but alot of the exercises if done improperly will 'mess you up' as they say.


----------



## MountainRunner (26 Feb 2006)

SignalsGuy, Here are some links that may be helpful.  

*http://www.crossfit.com/cf-journal/crossfit_validity_041.pdf*

The above links to a report that compares participant results in the Crossfit program versus the AFM program.  To summarize, the benefits for the Crossfit program were superior:

1. greater core and strength
2. reduced injuries in subjects (2 instead of 6)
3. equal the performance gains with less than half the running

It is extremely important to note that the "_increased education level of the Crossfit instructors assisted in the Crossfit group_". Therefore, there could be a bias there.

I myself have looked at the Crossfit program and I think it looks great, but it is too complicated and I don't have access to much of the equipment.  Therefore, I am following the Army Fitness Manual with a couple adjustments.  Namely, the running.

The AFT suggests running 5 days a week.  3 of those days are speed workouts.  All of my education says that 3 high intensity workouts a week are very hard on the body and will greatly increase risk of injury.  My own experience speaks to this: I get knee and shin splint pain when I do sprints or intervals but am very comfortable with LONG slow runs.  Since I am already training for a half-marathon, and I'm not into injuring myself, I am following a different running schedule than that outlined in the AFM.  I do 1 aerobic interval or speed workout, 1 medium intensity middle distance run, one long slow run and one fast short run.  That's it.  4 runs a week. 

If I go cross-country skiing, I will sometimes substitute it for one of those runs.  However, the long slow run is never substituted.  It's sacred.  It builds a strong foundation for muscles and ligament strength and increases endurance.  The short, fast runs are good for increasing aerobic capacity and speed.

Regarding the weight training component of the AFM, I've made a couple small changes.  I do 2 leg workouts, not 1 a week as specified in the manual.  Furthermore, I still add pushups at least twice a week. Finally, I mix up the weight training.  I follow the AFM but do Circuit 1 of weight training for 1 week, then Circuit 2 for the second, then Circuit 3 for the third.  Then back to Circuit 1.  This keeps the muscles 'guessing' and works more of the stabilizing and secondary recruiting muscles.  Dynamic movement is superior for conditioning - which the thought process behind Crossfit.  I apply this same logic to the weight room; free weights are better than exercise machines for overall (core) conditioning.  However, exercise machines are a good place to start if you aren't used to weight lifting (safer, more controlled movement until you develop a base).

Here is a link for you explaining the benefits of Crossfit:

*http://www.crossfit.com/cf-download/Foundations.pdf*

Good luck.


----------



## Bartgs (13 Mar 2006)

Any program you do will give you results in the long-run, regardless of what it is you do during the training cycle. If you want to develop the perfect specialized program for yourself, i suggest you read up on periodization, specifically, any books by Tudor Bompa. His basic principles will allow you to develop a program based on your own individual needs. The problem with programs such as AFM and Crossfit, is that they are not specialized towards your own needs. IMO.


----------



## mitch83 (13 Mar 2006)

Hey well  i know a little about this , anyway by following the army fitness program they say that will get you through your psp test and then only when you have your selection date or your interviews done will they provide you with the JTF book anyway good luck all.


----------



## Recce41 (15 Apr 2006)

For JTF Testing, you better be atleast level 4 for the AFM.


----------



## MP 811 (16 Jun 2006)

hmm,, JTF recruiters came by Esquimalt and I sat in on one of the presentations there.  I asked for a JTF fitness book and was given one, no questions asked, but this was back in 2003, so things might have changed since then.  I still have it and no, I wont part with it either!!!!

 ;D


----------



## Bartgs (17 Jun 2006)

I HAVE THE JTF2 12 WEEK PROGRAM (JPG's)!!!

PM me and I will gladly trade someone (email them) for relevant and related material, such as SAS training (but no BS navy SEAL programs please).

Bart


----------



## Bartgs (18 Jun 2006)

I also have about 25+ crossfit journals, all the Pavel Tsatsouline books, as well as Matt Furey's books, and a whack load of other training .pdf's... If anyone has a legit JTF book that they have scanned, i will trade all my material for that one book.. and if anyone else has stuff they wanna trade, i'll be happy to get going...

bart_man83@hotmail.com


----------



## buzgo (18 Jun 2006)

The JTF fitness manual is not that special, its just level 5, 6 and 7 of the Army fitness manual. Its not designed to be a sustainable workout, its designed to get people ready for selection. Its not the holy secret bible of workouts - sheesh!

Just do CrossFit with some distance running, throw in some yoga once a week or so and do some balance work with stability balls and bosu...


----------



## Bartgs (18 Jun 2006)

Yeah, that's what i figured... i just got my hands on the 12 week program, and it's a lot like the regular fitness manual, except more swimming. I would just like to have the complete book as a reference. I also heard that the best guides (if you want to call them that) are triathalon workouts. 

As for the crossfit, if anyone wants them, i'll MSN them over to you if you add me: bart_man83@hotmail.com


----------

